# NSFW_IDA_1 (Shows how anthros can exist, via inter-dimensional gate.)



## Atrak (Sep 19, 2009)

Okay, I think I've got it...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2810064


Here's a little teaser:

Jacob discovers a device that transports him to another dimension, where he finds that humans do not exist, but there are some nice-looking females there...

Sorry for before, didn't know what I was doing  .


----------



## Poetigress (Sep 19, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=45&a=23


----------



## Atrak (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry, the whole point of my posting it on here was so that my friend wouldn't have to read my blog. -.- He doesn't like reading blogs.

http://atrakaj.blogspot.com/2009/07/ida1.html

There's the link, but I thought that with the warning in my title, it was okay...


----------



## Atrak (Sep 19, 2009)

Okay, sorry. I've never posted a story on a forum before, and don't really know how -.- . I will try to do as you say, but I might need help.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 19, 2009)

Okay, I think I see what you are saying...uploading on FA now...


----------



## Atrak (Sep 19, 2009)

Btw, panzer, did you read my story? If you didn't, then please don't criticize something you haven't read. If you did, then please be more specific in your criticism. Any input that can help me improve is nice  . Thanks.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't believe panzer was addressing the story at all in his post.  The 'crappy story dump' remark was more of a general comment on what we don't want to happen here, rather than a snipe at your work specifically.  What he's saying (in more diplomatic terms), is that we'd appreciate people using the available thread specified for this purpose (this one right here) rather than cluttering up the whole forum with repeats of the same kinds of threads.  That way the main forum can be used for more inspiring discussions.
Anyway, thank you for fixing the issue.  I only glanced at the story (sex isn't really my thing), but I did notice you've got ?'s in place of apostrophes and quotes.  How to fix that is to turn off 'smart quotes' in whatever word processor you're using and to replace all smart quotes (the fancy curly ones that go different directions) with regular quotes (straight up and down).  Once you fix it in the document, you can reupload the story to the same page by clicking the Edit tab below the story and then clicking 'Change Story File' in the next screen, which prompts you to pick the new file.
Anyway, good luck.  Maybe you'll actually get a crit in this thread at some point.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 19, 2009)

I thank you for your input, Ren. I'm just using WordPad, and I don't see where I can turn off smart quotes. Also used NotePad, but with the same results. Can you specify how to do this, as I cannot find it, or do I need to just use Word? Thanks again, Ren. I didn't remove it right away because that link that you all provided doesn't explain the storage issue. I thought they just did it that way so that people could be lazy and just link to a site that already had it on it.  I can understand the need for space, however, and will do my best to keep my files in .txt format on FA  .


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 19, 2009)

Hmmmm... well, you could try messing with the encoding, maybe (mine are always either ANSI or UTF-8; you can change it under Save As in Notepad).  I don't use WordPad, so I'm not sure if the smart quotes are just built in or what, or if there's something else going on.  Maybe if nothing else works just save it as a .txt file, open it up in Notepad, and manually go through and retype all the quotation marks.
What I always do is type it out in OpenOffice, sans smart quotes, and then save it as a .txt file.  Using this method, I've never had the symbol recognition problem.


----------

